# Howdo I teach my 2 year old male GSD to play gently with little dogs?



## al9981 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 2 year old male GS Bosco and two little dogs (one is a mini Pin and the second is a mix poodle and min pin). Sometimes I see Bosco plays really rough with the little dogs putting his whole mouth around their neck. But he does not harm them. I always stop them when they get rough, but I do not want any accidents. 
Any help or suggestions are appreciated. 

Happy Holidays to all !


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Putting their heads in his mouth isn't really a bad thing because he is just playing. It sounds bad and it looks a bit odd but with smaller dogs thats what they do. If your dog knows nice let him know when it's getting a bit to rough and tell him to be nice but in all honesty if the little guys aren't complaining and all they are getting is a wet head I wouldn't really worry about just keep an eye on them.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

How about teaching him an easy command? Also incorporate a toy in with their play so the biting is focused on the toy and not the heads of the little ones. I have a smaller dog too and Victor would do the whole mouth head thing but I taught him an easy command but sometimes he is too fired up to listen. I also had my husband do a section in our yard so if the little one needs time to himself he can go there and be safe. I never allow the larger dogs to be out with the little one unsupervised though. Try the toy thing and see if that works and when he does the head mouth thing let him know you don't like that and that it is not allowed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what might look rough to us isn't rough
to the little dogs? do the little dogs look
uneasy with the GSD? are they snapping at him,
running or hiding from him when he wants to play with them?
dogs of all sizes mouth each other. if you think
the Shep is playing to rough seperate them for a moment
and then let them play again. i think the little
dogs will let the Shep know when it's to much.


----------

